# Expat Greeks or Canadians (yes, both) in NZ?



## maplefeta (Mar 28, 2013)

Good morning,

How's this for an indentity crisis?

I'm from Canada but have also been living in Greece for several years (where my family is originally from) and was wondering if any fellow expats from those countries have recently moved to NZ, in particular Christchurch?

Wouldn't mind hearing comparisons, thoughts, etc. or eventually arranging some sort of group meetup for a coffee/wine/beer/etc.

Kalimera, eh?


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

maplefeta said:


> Good morning,
> 
> How's this for an indentity crisis?
> 
> ...


Yia sou maplefeta,

I have 2 Canadian friends here in Napier, & as for Greeks not met any. The biggest concentration of Greeks outside of Greece is in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## maplefeta (Mar 28, 2013)

Actually I've found a few Greeks in Chch and the largest community in NZ seems to be in Wellington and some in Auckland.... but not looking for them ONLY.

I suppose any English-speaking expats who have lived in Europe and/or Canada or the US would find lots to talk about with us!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

For Wellington - Hania Street on Mt Victoria where there is a Greek Orthodox church also. 

Here is a list of Greek Associations in NZ with contact details

wiki


> The largest concentration of Greek people reside in the country's capital city, Wellington. It is estimated that 65 percent of all Greek New Zealanders live there. The inner-city suburb of Mount Victoria developed a distinct Greek character after World War II as Greek immigrants clustered together for community support. Today the eastern suburb of Miramar is the city's main Greek enclave, with significant numbers also residing in Hataitai and Seatoun. The Greek Orthodox Archdiocese and the Embassy of Greece are both located in Wellington.
> 
> Smaller communities exist in Christchurch, Auckland and Napier/Hastings. Greek Orthodox churches exist in all these centres.


Wellington's Island Bay, trendy now but once a fishing village, still has descendants of the families of Italian and Greek fishermen who settled that area.


----------

